# Sub Work In Nj???



## landscapingpoolguy (Mar 10, 2003)

Looking for sub work. currently have a 2005 bobcat s150 with a snow pusher. Also available international 4700 plow /salt truck and a jeep wrangler with plow. LOOKING FOR SNOW WORK IN NORTHERN NJ. Insured!!! 973 332 0734 or [email protected].

Chuck


----------



## uniland (Jan 7, 2006)

still looking?


----------

